# Honaker Farm Kidding Watch: Daisy - KIDDED pg 19



## elevan (Jan 17, 2011)

I believe that she settled on 8/25/10...so she should be due any day now.  Tonight she's breathing a little heavy and is contracting her "who-ha"  but her ligs are still solid, she's not bagging up and she has no discharge.

I hope she doesn't go tonight because we're having a cold night and freezing rain.

Think pink people!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 17, 2011)

good luck!  I hope she holds out for better weather, but doe code says otherwise.


----------



## julieq (Jan 17, 2011)

Thinkin' pink!  Let us know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 18, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## poorboys (Jan 18, 2011)

I have two driving me crazy,big-big udders, the waiting game is on, they are waiting till thursday I just know it, Its soppose to be cold and 3-5 i

nches of snow, or so they say.


----------



## elevan (Jan 18, 2011)

No new developments to report.  She's still just lounging around and breathing heavy.

The waiting is enough to drive a person crazy  

This will be my first babies from her but not her first.  She's given birth to triplets every time according to her previous owners.  So, here's hoping for triplet doelings!

Until she decides it's time...  


Here she is with her "lovey buddy" (Rocky the wether).  She's the light caramel on the right. This picture was taken back in Oct.


----------



## warthog (Jan 19, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## julieq (Jan 19, 2011)

Thinkin' pink!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 19, 2011)

Very Sweet pics!!! Hope she does well!!!  Love that name "Daisy" is just cute for a goatie!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks!

She's starting to build an udder!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 20, 2011)

Yay for UDDERS!!!!


----------



## perrydicevalleyfarm (Jan 21, 2011)

I know how you feel with this waiting game! my goat T.R (Texas Ranger, we had Walker at one point but had to sell her) She is due any day now and she is showing signs but still no kids! She is all sorts of bagged up, her pupils are dilated, her ligaments are gone, her vulva is swollen, no discharge and no kids. ugh!! she is going to wait til saturday or sunday when its below 0 here!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2011)

I know! Waiting is 

She was breed on 8/25...so any day now...  

It's already below 0 here with wind chill.  Think I'm going to wrap the kid stall in tarps and make it warmer, maybe she'll get the hint  

Come on Daisy!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 22, 2011)

My doe bred 8/28 kidded this morning!  Looking forward to pics of yours!!


----------



## julieq (Jan 22, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I know! Waiting is
> 
> She was breed on 8/25...so any day now...
> 
> ...


We've got a high, cold wind in Southern Idaho this morning too.  Although it's definitely above 0.  Just cleaning the buck stall and doing morning chores froze my face!  My hat's off to you guys on kidding watch with lower temps than we have...


----------



## perrydicevalleyfarm (Jan 22, 2011)

So it is saturday, cold and windy, and my goat decided (like i figured) that she wants to have them kids TODAY!!  
I'm so excited   
I'll post pictures later after she pushes them kids out


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations Perry!


----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations Perry!

Well Daisy seems to have been talking to and licking her right side today.  She's looking a little open back there too.


----------



## perrydicevalleyfarm (Jan 22, 2011)

ill keep my fingers crossed for daisy too!  
I'm still waiting on TR to push them out. she's been working on it now for about 2 hours or so...  eating lunch then back out to check on her in a few..


----------



## julieq (Jan 22, 2011)

perrydicevalleyfarm said:
			
		

> So it is saturday, cold and windy, and my goat decided (like i figured) that she wants to have them kids TODAY!!
> I'm so excited
> I'll post pictures later after she pushes them kids out


Anxiously awaiting the good news and the photos!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 22, 2011)

Babies?


----------



## julieq (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2011)

I just came in from checking on her...no babies yet...but she seems to be "nesting".  She's rearranging straw, laying down, fluffing it up some more and laying back down.  I think we're getting closer    Just hope she holds on till morning...it's so cold outside tonight!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 22, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I just came in from checking on her...no babies yet...but she seems to be "nesting".  She's rearranging straw, laying down, fluffing it up some more and laying back down.  I think we're getting closer    Just hope she holds on till morning...it's so cold outside tonight!


You pretty much just sealed your fate that she's going to kid somewhere between midnight and 5 am.


----------



## perrydicevalleyfarm (Jan 22, 2011)

still nothing here. she is pushing like all heck but still no kids. i just hope something isn't wrong. ugh


----------



## perrydicevalleyfarm (Jan 22, 2011)

woohoo  

TR had 3 kids. I'm not sure yet what they are gender wise because she just had them. But I'm soo excited!!

proud new mommy


----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations Perry!

You might want to start a new thread so you can announce your joy.


eta: Daisy still has me waiting...


----------



## julieq (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the triplets Perry!  Get more photos!


----------



## chandasue (Jan 23, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations Perry!

Hopefully yours will come soon elevan.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 23, 2011)

From what I can tell, they all look just like mama.


----------



## perrydicevalleyfarm (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't believe daisy is still holding out. I can't wait to see pics of the kids!  C'mon Daisy!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 23, 2011)

still waiting! Let's go Daisy 

Perry you really should get up some pics of the kids up soon without the bags on 'em  I would LOVE to see them!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 23, 2011)

We're still waiting on Daisy  

Last night was below zero, so good that she didn't go then.  She's driving me crazy though!

Come on Daisy...I am impatiently waiting on you...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 23, 2011)

Go Daisy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## julieq (Jan 23, 2011)

Are we there yet?!  How much longer?!  Why's it taking so long?!


----------



## perrydicevalleyfarm (Jan 23, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> still waiting! Let's go Daisy
> 
> Perry you really should get up some pics of the kids up soon without the bags on 'em  I would LOVE to see them!!


I made my own thread with some more pics that are cute 



C'mon Daisy!! Push em out already!     haha


----------



## elevan (Jan 23, 2011)

She's starting to bag up...breathing heavy...staring into space...ligs are still firm though   

She doesn't want me touching her, which is unusual as she is usually the first to want attention.  But maybe feeling her up is a little different  

I put a couple heat lamps in different angles to give a little bit of warmth on this cold night.

  Come on Daisy


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats!!!!! Yay babies!!!!!!!!!  Now come on Daisy!!!!!!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 23, 2011)

Tell Daisy she needs to wait until it's warmer, she'll surely decide the time is right!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 23, 2011)

Come on Daisy!!     We're all waiting for your beautiful babies to arrive healthy & happy!


----------



## elevan (Jan 23, 2011)

I just came in from checking her.  Brrr, it's cold outside tonight!

Ligs are loosening up...she's "wagging" her tail...she's peeing every 30-90 seconds (just a little bit)...she's gotten really lovey (whereas the past week she's not wanted me to touch her)...she's also been spending a lot of time and attention to her right side (talking, licking, etc) as she has a pretty good swirl mark in the fur there.  And her "who-ha" is quite pronounced.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 23, 2011)

Go Daisy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I just came in from checking her.  Brrr, it's cold outside tonight!
> 
> Ligs are loosening up...she's "wagging" her tail...she's peeing every 30-90 seconds (just a little bit)...she's gotten really lovey (whereas the past week she's not wanted me to touch her)...she's also been spending a lot of time and attention to her right side (talking, licking, etc) as she has a pretty good swirl mark in the fur there.  And her "who-ha" is quite pronounced.


Lets go Daisy! You can do it!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Jan 24, 2011)

We're still waiting...  

I hate waiting!


----------



## perrydicevalleyfarm (Jan 24, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> We're still waiting...
> 
> I hate waiting!


oooo the suspense!!  C'mon already Daisy!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 24, 2011)

Go daisy!


----------



## elevan (Jan 24, 2011)

Still waiting...and waiting...and waiting some more.  

I did do some rearranging in the barn today.  Rotated the buck and wether to a stall that my little trouble maker of a doeling cannot get into...and rotated Daisy into a slightly smaller stall.  The stall I put her in has the "favored" hay rack and will hold the heat lamp heat better.  She seems pleased with the change in environment...but not pleased enough to drop her kids.  

Maybe I should just forget that she's due...surely then she'll give birth.  I'm not a patient person mostly, so this waiting is driving me insane.  Not a far trip according to my DH...but I'm rambling...



eta:  She better have triplet doelings in there for making me wait this long!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 24, 2011)

about the triplet doelings!
hoping for your sake they arrive very soon...   meanwhile, I will continue to snack and stay caffinated until those babies arrive!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 24, 2011)

anything yet?


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 24, 2011)

And I tell myself, I'm only going to see Daisy's post, don't go to any of the others, I can't help it.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Jan 25, 2011)

Come on daisy! we are all waiting to long!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 25, 2011)

I bet there's just gonna be a HUGE buck in there  

GO DAISY!!!!!!


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is all Daisy's plan to built her fan base....good grief....get on with it girl!


----------



## elevan (Jan 25, 2011)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> This is all Daisy's plan to built her fan base....good grief....get on with it girl!


Apparently you must be right.

Although my DH says that she's just enjoying her "hotel room".  She has the "preferred" hay rack, free choice alfalfa pellets, heat lamps, a private room, doesn't have to share food or water.  What more could a girl (goat) want?

And yes...we are still waiting to find out what she's keeping hidden.  :/


----------



## elevan (Jan 25, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> I bet there's just gonna be a HUGE buck in there


Oh bit your tongue!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2011)

We are still waiting...

BUT...my 4 yr old, who my DH turns to to call the winning team in football (and he is 90% accurate) says that today is the day  

eta: If she doesn't kid by Friday she'll be over 155 days and be overdue.  Anyone have any suggestions / opinions / help if she goes overdue?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 26, 2011)

If she gets overdue, I would call a veterinarian. Wish I had someone that could tell me everything!!!! LOL


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 26, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Although my DH says that she's just enjoying her "hotel room".  She has the "preferred" hay rack, free choice alfalfa pellets, heat lamps, a private room, doesn't have to share food or water.  What more could a girl (goat) want?
> 
> And yes...we are still waiting to find out what she's keeping hidden.  :/


My Hubby says the same thing.  I have two driving me crazy right now.

Go Daisy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 27, 2011)

Another day and we're still waiting.  She's got to be the biggest liar there is!  

Maybe she didn't take at the 8/25 breeding that I witnessed...the buck ran with her for another month...but he spent most of that day on her.

Progress today is that she's looking open "back there" ...again.  And she's not all that interested in her grain today - mainly wanting hay and water only.  

Come on already Daisy, aka: The Lying Preggo Goat!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe tonight!!!! I'm so excited that I have ANOTHER snowday tomorrow!!!! We had a half day wednesday, snowday today, and one tomorrow!!!! So excited!!!!! (Sorry, I'm just excited!)


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel your aggravation! I am going through the same thing with my liar goat!!


----------



## PattySh (Jan 27, 2011)

Best wishes for a safe delivery for east coast babies. Calling for a big snowstorm tonight but doesn't sound like it's going to be super cold.


----------



## elevan (Jan 27, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Best wishes for a safe delivery for east coast babies. Calling for a big snowstorm tonight but doesn't sound like it's going to be super cold.


We're only supposed to get 1-2 inches if that here in Ohio, so even if Daisy kids tonight I won't have to trek through a lot of snow to get to the barn.  Thank goodness.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 28, 2011)

Any news????????????? Hopefully Good News!!!!!!! Did you have to go to the vet?


----------



## elevan (Jan 28, 2011)

We're still waiting on the diva to kid.  I'm giving her until Monday before I call the vet.

Her udder is bigger today   Twice the size it was yesterday!

Her ligs are also loosening up - not gone, just loose where they were firm yesterday.

She's also spending a lot of time under the heat lamp, heavy breathing and looking into space.

So I'm pretty confident that she'll go this weekend at some point (oh shoot! did I just say that out loud!?)  

Bear with us a little longer and keep your fingers crossed that all goes well this weekend and we don't have to call in the vet


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 28, 2011)

To you and Daisy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2011)

Tell that girl to GET GOING! I have had 2 births in the last 2 days. I'm hoping no more because my 3 kidding stalls are now FULL. I have one more girl that I'm not positive on a due date but I noticed that I had written down that she was bred on 9/14/10 so I'm hoping that was the breeding that took and I have some time.


----------



## elevan (Jan 29, 2011)

Update: 
(at feeding time this afternoon)

Daisy is very very open (dilated).
Her ligs are super loose.
Her tailhead is high and bunched up (hope that makes sense)
She's doing a lot of stretching and putting her front legs up on things and standing like that (something she never does normally).
Lots of heavy breathing.
Not much interest in feed or hay - just some nibbling.

     

She better go very soon or I might lose my mind.
I've been to the barn so many times in the middle of the night to check that I was just so dead tired last night that I...
picked up my cell phone at 3 am to call my husband to find out where he was at...he was in the bed beside me when I called


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 29, 2011)

Yay!!!!! GO DAISY!!!!! Funny story!!!! I'm thinking pink for you!!!!  Be sure to take LOTS of pictures when she kids!!!!!


----------



## julieq (Jan 29, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> She better go very soon or I might lose my mind.
> I've been to the barn so many times in the middle of the night to check that I was just so dead tired last night that I...
> picked up my cell phone at 3 am to call my husband to find out where he was at...he was in the bed beside me when I called


Too funny!  She's got you right where she wants you!  Hope you get some sleep soon.


----------



## elevan (Jan 29, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I must have been in a dream state when I did that cause when he asked, "What the heck are YOU calling me for?!"  I about jumped through the roof.

He usually gets home at 1am and I didn't even know he came home...didn't even know he was in the bed beside me (and it's a full size bed)


----------



## elevan (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok- Daisy is having contractions.  They seem to be pretty far apart though.
She's going through cycles of contraction - sleep - get up - stretch - pee - poo - contraction - sleep - get up - eat a little - rest - contraction...

That whole cycle takes her about an hour...she's repeated it three times know.  Yep, I've been sitting freezing my rump off for the past 3 hours.

Please tell me it's gonna be soon!  I came in to warm up and post this - she'll probably go ahead and kid while I'm inside.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 30, 2011)

Put on your heavy socks and your Michelin man outfit!  I'll check in on you in the morning!


----------



## AkTomboy (Jan 30, 2011)

layer up, snuggle with the heat lamp until the lil ones are born


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck! 

Hopefully she's not playing with you...I've got a doe who's had me out in her pen all night three or four times now...she LOOKS just like she's having contractions, she's pawing, grunting, breathing hard, peeing constantly, and every few minutes sort of hunches up and holds her breath, and I take a chair and book out thinking this is it...and by morning she's happy and ready for breakfast.  I just went to check on my Gracee and she's doing it again. She was due yesterday. She's probably going to kid the one night I don't believe her "act" and decide to sleep instead. Actually, that's what she did last year. 

Hopefully you (and me too!) have kids in the next 24 hours!


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2011)

My DH is taking a few hours in the cold since he's home from work now.

No kids yet.  She's still working that cycle I mentioned before...with the addition of smelling her pee after she does it.

Time for me to get some sleep to relieve my DH in 2 hours (that's about the limit to stay out in this cold even with multiple layers and hot packs and heat lamps)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 31, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you get here, she's a LOVELY doe!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## freemotion (Jan 31, 2011)

Well???


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 31, 2011)

The last doe I had kid acted the same way. Her udder started to fill late Friday evening. By 6:30 am Saturday morning, she was doing what you described - up, down, lay down, pee, hunch up, etc. By 5:30 pm, she was doing it some more but was pushing when she layed down. By 8, we had a kid.


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2011)

Daisy is still keeping us in suspense.

Vet thinks I misjudged the due date and that she's probably right on time.  And that I should just let her continue at her pace.

Her pace is nerve racking (for me!)

Her contractions haven't increased in frequency (still on the hour schedule posted earlier)


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you_ quite_ sure she's having contractions?

Because if she is, and this is still going on, there's probably something wrong...dystocia, uterine inertia...?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 31, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Are you_ quite_ sure she's having contractions?
> 
> Because if she is, and this is still going on, there's probably something wrong...dystocia, uterine inertia...?


That's what I was wondering, too.  Or maybe just sluggish and in need of CMPK?


----------



## PattySh (Jan 31, 2011)

I bet she is just getting the kid(s) in position. I have delivered alot more puppies than goats but the dogs do similar as you are talking about. A couple of days before delivery they are very uncomfortable just before the puppies drop lower into the abdomen. It usually coincides with their milk coming in. The moms lie down, stretch out, hump their backs, pant again and again...THEN GENERALLY GO TO SLEEP after I've been upchecking them  for hours. Generally they sleep most of the day the next few days then deliver. I've learned to look at the eyes. If the animal looks a bit "green" squinty bloodshot eyes it's time.


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> I bet she is just getting the kid(s) in position.


Maybe...maybe.

This is only my second kidding. Didn't keep a buck until last year.  Looks like contractions to me...but I could be wrong she could be moving the kids into position.

Let me describe it better and you guys tell me what you think.

She stands up - put her head on the wall - spreads and stiffens her back legs - hunches up her back and sort of bears down.  Happens all pretty quickly and then repeats in about an hour.  Though last night through the night she didn't do it as often as when she first started it.

What do y'all think? Contractions? or positioning the kids?

Thanks!

eta: I want to stress that she is quite happy, content and not in any stress


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 31, 2011)

Any discharge?


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Any discharge?


None that we've seen.  Just normal peeing.


----------



## julieq (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the early contractions help position the kids normally don't they?


----------



## helmstead (Jan 31, 2011)

Does her vulva suck in while she's doing this?


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Does her vulva suck in while she's doing this?


She's held her tail down every time that I've seen her do it, so I don't know.  She flips out when I lift her tail to check her vulva for any reason.  I'll try to get a better look.  Or even some video of it.

eta: the vet said sounded like contractions.  they don't make farm calls very often, you generally have to haul the animal in to them. and I don't want to stress her out with a trip to the vet when she's not in distress.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 31, 2011)

If her tail's down, it's probably not a contraction.  She's probably doing positioning stretches/braxton hicks.

  I HOPE anyway.

I've had does with nasty dystocias who fail to progress...but it's also obvious they're in labor...doing the real, butt tucking tail up contractions, then laying down and giving up...then trying again...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for your help.

I was just reading an article on goat obstetrics and they say that goats have 3 stages of labor.  It seems that Daisy is in the first stage (maybe) and that it can last 24-36 hours.  So, if that's the case she should move to stage 2 labor (active labor) by tomorrow morning (say around 9:30 am at the latest).



> Behaviors during first stage labor
> Teeth grinding (discomfort)
> *Breathing faster than usual
> Avoids eating and/or drinking
> ...


The only sign I haven't noticed is teeth grinding in Daisy.  And she does eat and drink but not in her normal "it's all mine" fashion.

This is what I've been reading tonight:
http://kinne.net/ob1.htm


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 31, 2011)

She sounds like she is doing exactly the same thing as my Gracee. Gracee's been at it for a week off and on. Tonight she's chewing cud, but not eating hay or grain, drinking lots of water though, doesn't want to lay down, grunting, hunching, stretching and arching her back...oh, and she thinks she is my mom apparently, she wants me to sit in the pen so she can lick me and gets whiney if I leave. 

These goats are going to make us crazy.


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> These goats are going to make us crazy.


Agreed


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

I read off the doe code to my dh today and he said everything sounds like it fits it, said I shouldn't of started the laundry today and I have an Uncle coming from out of town tomorrow so mine will kid then. I want on the crazy list with ya'll please.


----------



## elevan (Feb 1, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> I want on the crazy list with ya'll please.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## julieq (Feb 1, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> I want on the crazy list with ya'll please.


Do you REALLY want to start shuffling and babbling like the rest of us?!


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 1, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> Shannoniganshens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason kidding season is my favorite time of year. I hate every minute of dragging myself out of a cozy warm bed and stumbling across the yard with a flashlight to look at goat butts...but when it is all over, I feel strangely sad. I feel a little jealous looking at other people's kidding schedules on here who have a lot of goats, and wish I had more kidding than three...Am I crazy?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 1, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Am I crazy?


Nope.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 1, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> For some reason kidding season is my favorite time of year. I hate every minute of dragging myself out of a cozy warm bed and stumbling across the yard with a flashlight to look at goat butts...but when it is all over, I feel strangely sad. I feel a little jealous looking at other people's kidding schedules on here who have a lot of goats, and wish I had more kidding than three...Am I crazy?


I know!  Whenever someone has kids hitting the ground before me I want to go out and poke one of my preggos and say, "Come on...let's get this party started!"

It's always a letdown when it's over.

But...this year, I won't be done until JUNE....YAY.


----------



## julieq (Feb 1, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> .Am I crazy?


You're really asking us to judge if YOU are crazy?   You seem perfectly sane to me.


----------



## perrydicevalleyfarm (Feb 1, 2011)

i still can't believe she hasn't kidded yet!  
TR is going to be bred and kid again before she has them kids!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

I am still new, because I'm jumping out of bed, run in check on my own kids, still asleep? Yesss!!!! Get dressed and run out  and do my goat butt check   I do catch myself out there every minute I get  and  it does make me feel sad/disappointed when there isn't a kid and everyone is dropping them out all over the place on here.  I can't wait for next year and the next and the next    twitch....twitch.....


----------



## elevan (Feb 1, 2011)

perrydicevalleyfarm said:
			
		

> i still can't believe she hasn't kidded yet!
> *TR is going to be bred and kid again before she has them kids! *




She's building a fan base and building lots of suspense!  I'm getting texts and messages on FB and here asking about her kidding yet??  

She hasn't hit active contractions / labor yet.  And I am going insane!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 1, 2011)

Is it true that is a doe goes over her due date it is most likely a doeling or doelings? I think I had heard that somewhere but I haven't really paid attention to see if it is really true.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

In my case, if it's true, be over due, be over due..... and come on Daisy!!!! You've made it to the web, your famous!!,LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 1, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Is it true that is a doe goes over her due date it is most likely a doeling or doelings? I think I had heard that somewhere but I haven't really paid attention to see if it is really true.


I have to laugh at those little sayings. In alpacas, they say if they are overdue, then it will be boys. I can't speak for goats but haven't found it to be true in alpacas so I'm guessing the same goes for goats.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 1, 2011)

C'mon Daisy!!!!!!!!   I'm thinking and writing pink for you!!!!!   Or blue if you want!!!! LOL


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> C'mon Daisy!!!!!!!!   I'm thinking and writing pink for you!!!!!   Or blue if you want!!!! LOL


----------



## elevan (Feb 1, 2011)

Spoke to the vet again.

They say not to worry...one of their goats was just a week overdue and gave birth to 5 (5!) kids...all alive and healthy.

So, here's to overdue multiples (and hopefully does)  

Come on Daisy!


----------



## julieq (Feb 1, 2011)

Thinkin' pink times FIVE!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 1, 2011)

Still thinking and writing pink.... LOL


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 1, 2011)

Come on Daisy! Bring some healthy new *DOELINGS* into this world!!! You can do it!! We are all waiting on you!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 2, 2011)

waiting waiting waiting


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 2, 2011)

Comeon, it's the perfect time for the code here!!! An ice storm and snow storm!! Plus school is closed!


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry I don't have an update. When I went to go out this morning the yard is solid ice (2 1/2 inches of it).  I fell and had to crawl back to the house and inside.  I am hurting terribly all over.  My DH is out trying to find some rock salt in stock so that he can get to the barn safely. All we have is jars of stuff for the driveway and sidewalk that aren't enough to make a path to the barn.  Darn this ice storm! We also lost power for about 2 hours in the middle of the night...so hopefully all is ok in the barn, but I just don't know yet.

I'll update you when I know something a little later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh man, that stinks. I hope you are ok. We had a lot of ice too but the driveway already had the ice pellets on it so it wasn't as slick. Just needed salt for the cement areas which aren't much. I hope all is ok in the barn.


----------



## wannacow (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you have any plain old cat litter or floor dry for your garage?  That stuff will work in a pinch so you can walk at least.  Also, sand.  those things won't melt the ice but you'll be able to get around a little better.  If you don't have clay litter, but only have clumping, I would try it, but be careful.  I think that stuff gets a little slimy if too wet.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 2, 2011)

We've used sand, kitty litter, and even sprinkled loose dry concrete mix out in a pinch when it's been too slippery for safety.  Even some hay or straw, or wood chips can give you a little more traction to walk on.  

I'm sorry your hurting.  Do you have any epsom salt?  A soak in the tub with some epsom salt can help sore muscles - and an excuse to soak in the tub in the middle of the day?  Almost makes the fall worth it!  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## julieq (Feb 2, 2011)

Second the hot bath and epsom salt thing!  You guys be safe and sure hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks folks!  Pretty sure that I've sprained my r-ankle, l-knee and l-shoulder and bruised up the rest of me.  It was a pretty rough fall.

My DH is in the barn now...so I'm anxiously waiting on an update on Daisy!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 2, 2011)

Anything??????


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2011)

No kids yet.

Man, if she bred at a later date (remember the buck ran with her for at least a month longer)...then we could have a couple more weeks of waiting...


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 2, 2011)

If you haven't got anything else, spread your old bedding from the barn on the ice so it's not so slick to walk on. You can clean it up when everything melts again. Ice is one thing I don't miss from when I lived in Colorado, I hit a patch of black ice on my bicycle once going down the road about 20 mph and slid and crashed into the back end of a parked truck. Not fun! 

I hope you feel better soon and that your goat kids soon and safely.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 2, 2011)

Hope they come soon for you.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 2, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> No kids yet.
> 
> Man, if she bred at a later date (remember the buck ran with her for at least a month longer)...then we could have a couple more weeks of waiting...


 Come on out pretty little DOELINGS


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi! Are you ok? I hope your back is feeling better. That hurt to read.........



Any special news???????


----------



## elevan (Feb 3, 2011)

jason_mazzy said:
			
		

> Hi! Are you ok? I hope your back is feeling better. That hurt to read.........
> 
> 
> 
> Any special news???????


Thanks Jason.  My knee is pretty messed up and sore but at least I won't be needing crutches.  Just limping around.  And bruised up.  We had cold rain that turned the snow that was on the ground to ice then we had freezing rain on top of that.  So it made every step treacherous.

We (with the vet) are believing that Daisy didn't take at the 8/25 breeding and took at a later date since the buck ran with her.  So we'll probably be looking at another couple of weeks.  Vet doesn't believe that she is overdue.  And she is not in stress or distressed.

So...looks like she's been doing what a lot of goats seem to do about a month prior to birth...we'll see.


----------



## elevan (Feb 4, 2011)

No new reports for Daisy.

Although she is back to acting absolutely normal    Vet says most likely braxton hicks and still doesn't believe that anything is wrong.

So we wait...  

I moved our 3 month olds into the stall next to her and she tries to "mother" them through the wall.  I'm hoping to get her in the kidding mood.

Also just looked at the lunar calendar and the upcoming full moon is 2/18.  Although to me it looks full from the 15th to the 22nd...but official date is 2/18...

So...my plan is to get her in the mommy mood with the kids next door and hopefully the pull of the moon will work it's magic on her too.

Until then...    ...munch some popcorn with me and wait...and wait...and wait...

eta: in case you think I'm crazy...she really is pregnant...   She just seems to love to make me feel crazy and sound like a liar  

eta2: And if she took on a heat cycle in Sept (instead of the Aug one I thought) which she obviously did...then she'd be due between 2/12 and 2/17


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 4, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> No new reports for Daisy.
> 
> Although she is back to acting absolutely normal    Vet says most likely braxton hicks and still doesn't believe that anything is wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Feb 6, 2011)

Udders getting full right down to swelling out the teats  

I still think we're waiting till the full moon a little later this month, but I was so excited to see those full udders that I had to share


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't blame ya!!!!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe we need to cheer more.... 

GO DAISY!!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Maybe we need to cheer more....
> 
> GO DAISY!!!!


Oh, but I wish that were all it took!  

I've decided to "ignore" the fact that she's pregnant.  But it's so hard when I see her full, hairy udders!    But I've been "good" and haven't tried to "feel her up" for a couple of days now.  So I no longer am getting the "don't even think about it" look from her when I enter her stall  

eta: oh, man! Those comments make me sound like such a goat perv!!    I meant that I haven't felt her ligs, checked her udder or tried to feel for the kids!    Haven't tried to get any pictures either cause she hates that too.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## themrslove (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 7, 2011)

Goat perv........


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm getting fat from all of the popcorn I've been eating on this thread!!!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 8, 2011)

Come on DAISY!!!!!   Bring on the DOELINGS!!!!  
Meanwhile...


----------



## perrydicevalleyfarm (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't beleive that Daisy still hasn't had her kids!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2011)

perrydicevalleyfarm said:
			
		

> I can't beleive that Daisy still hasn't had her kids!!!


  Her revised due date is getting really close...

Full moon's on the 18th...



I'll keep you posted but remember "I'm ignoring her pregnancy now"


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 9, 2011)

Its so hard to be patient and wait for nature to take its course.  Come on Daisy!
As a side note and I don't mean to offend but does Daisy really have multiple udders?  Or just one udder with multiple teats?  Sorry thats been bugging me in your title, call it a pet peeve lol.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, Dasiy is sure making you wait. ;-) She must be enjoying all the extra attention. My fingers are crossed that she gives you some lovely little doelings!  

Tracy


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2011)

Horsefly said:
			
		

> Its so hard to be patient and wait for nature to take its course.  Come on Daisy!
> As a side note and I don't mean to offend but does Daisy really have multiple udders?  Or just one udder with multiple teats?  Sorry thats been bugging me in your title, call it a pet peeve lol.


Happy?   I fixed it.  You could say that my _udder excitement_ caused a lapse in grammatical ability    Daisy has 1 udder and 2 teats  

Just out of curiosity...are you a teacher?


----------



## themrslove (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Horsefly (Feb 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Horsefly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I'm not a teacher.  I'm actually not out highschool quite yet .   My dad always gets onto us about correct grammar structure so it bugs me when others mess it up.  And that title was just sitting like that for days lol


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2011)

Horsefly said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem.  I've got my pet peeves too.  Good for you and your dad.  Too often kids these days don't pay attention to how they talk or write...everything is in shortened "text" speak.  Now, that is one of my pet peeves!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 10, 2011)

Come on Daisy.... where are those *DOELINGS*?!?!?


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2011)

Considering I just committed to bringing home a new buckling in 2 weeks...Daisy better have doelings!  This will mean 3 bucks, 4 does and 1 wether in my little herd - it needs an infusion of estrogen!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 10, 2011)

Given how long it is taking her to kid, she *HAS* to have *DOELINGS* !!!


----------



## Zanzabeez (Feb 10, 2011)

Come on adorable healthy doelings! 

Tracy


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 11, 2011)

good thing popcorn is a low-cal snack! cause I'm eating a lot of it waiting for the birth announcements!!
Anybody else want some -->  to go with their


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes Please!!!! LOL


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe it's just a beer belly?

That's what my ex-FIL said about me when I was preggers, lol.

This has to be the longest doe-code induced hold out in the BYH history...


----------



## elevan (Feb 11, 2011)

Definitely not a beer belly.

I'm not gonna say a thing about her condition this evening...but I am excited about it  (lips zipped in case of being made a liar)

I just hope we don't have problems when it comes time for L & D


----------



## elevan (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm still waiting on the Full Moon (which is 2/18)...

But while we wait here are some pics

They aren't the best cause she gets suspicious when I pull my phone out of my pocket...and so I sat in the corner of the kidding pen and waited for opportunities to take pics  












Teet - side view...she won't let me get one any better and her udders so hairy it's hard to tell from the back.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 14, 2011)

All I can say is that she is definitely getting close.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 14, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> All I can say is that she is definitely getting close.


I'm thinking really close. Does her vulva stay open like that all the time now?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 14, 2011)

GO DAISY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 14, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's been going back and forth with it open and closed for about a week.

But today each time I've checked it's been open.     The vulva has also elongated a little over the past week.

eta:  And she's not real interested in grain today.  Hay on the other hand is another story    But she's always loved her grain...so come on Daisy!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> greenfamilyfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I've seen them look like that, they were pushing within a few hours.


----------



## elevan (Feb 14, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> greenfamilyfarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try not to do over do it with smileys again


----------



## elevan (Feb 14, 2011)

Not a problem Dreaming of Goats!  

I've been waiting FOREVER for Daisy to kid!!  I can't help but get excited over every little change in her too!  

Our llama has been checking in on her a lot today too.  He loves the goat kids and I think he may be sensing that more are coming soon.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 14, 2011)

Haha!!! 
I almost feel like Daisy's my goat!!  I'll just pretend that she is, so I'll live vicariously through you and her since I don't have any goats!!! LOL


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 15, 2011)

Anything yet?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 15, 2011)

ANYTHING????


----------



## Electric (Feb 15, 2011)

I am watching her have them now ! !!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 15, 2011)

Electric said:
			
		

> I am watching her have them now ! !!!


New username? What????? 

If true, GO DAISY!!!!


----------



## Electric (Feb 15, 2011)

Click on the link in the post , it brings you to a cam of it  Shes having them now!


----------



## Electric (Feb 15, 2011)

AH !!! SO SORRY! Wrong post D: Im SORRY! Did NOT mean to post here! Slip of the mouse I guess. Sorry!!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 15, 2011)

Electric said:
			
		

> I am watching her have them now ! !!!
> Click on the link in the post , it brings you to a cam of it big_smile Shes having them now!
> *AH !!! SO SORRY! Wrong post D: Im SORRY! Did NOT mean to post here!* Slip of the mouse I guess. Sorry!!!!





			
				Dreaming of Goats said:
			
		

> Electric said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No - not a new user name...a mistake by another member...who is forgiven for getting excited over their new babies  

Daisy is not in labor yet.  We are still    and waiting...


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 15, 2011)

Awww.... .too bad....


----------



## Electric (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry! Cant wait till she has them though. Congrats!


----------



## Zanzabeez (Feb 16, 2011)

Eleven,

Naughty Daisy. I was sure I would find kid pics when I logged on. Lol, she is following the doe code to the tee. Are you to the hairpulling stage yet? 

Lol, she is reminding me of one of my mares that drove me nuts a couple years back.  She had a full udder, jello booty muscles, elongated vulva, etc on day 339 along with lots of groaning and other promising noises over the baby monitor. She had me on foal watch until she foaled on day 370...  

Tracy


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 17, 2011)

Anything yet????


----------



## elevan (Feb 17, 2011)

Wouldn't you know that I had a doctor's appointment this evening and went out to eat after...we checked on Daisy as soon as we got home and my DH is yelling baby!!  Then - "wait there's 2!!!"

And so Daisy has finally "popped" - it's twins.  1 boy and 1 girl.  We've named them Miss Diva and Kingston.

Daisy is super protective of them.  My DH almost lost a knee and some "ahem" parts when Daisy was ready to bite or ram to protect her babies!  

What you've all been waiting for pictures:

This is Kingston (boy)
















Miss Diva (girl):











It's been a long wait - but so worth it!!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 17, 2011)

Aaaah!  Dorsal stripeys!!!!
LOVE THEM!  And such cute names!  
Hooray!!!  Good job Daisy!!!  


FINALLY!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 17, 2011)

congratulations!!!!  Cuties!  Well worth the wait!


----------



## PattySh (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats! They are adorable. I bet Daisy settles down after a few days.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 18, 2011)

Finally....congrats!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations.  They are both so adorable.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 18, 2011)

WooHoo!  So worth the wait, they are adorable!


----------



## elevan (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  

They are almost identical...it's really hard to tell them apart.  Hopefully during daylight hours today, I'll be able to figure that one out  (other than the obvious boy/girl)  

I'm sure Daisy will settle down.  Last night she was all "killer" mama goat on DH though  

I'll post more pictures later today


----------



## glenolam (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## perrydicevalleyfarm (Feb 18, 2011)

Finally! Congrats!!


----------



## wannacow (Feb 18, 2011)

Woo Hoo!!!    They're beautiful!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 18, 2011)

Soooo Cute!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## getchasome (Feb 18, 2011)

they are adorable!!!  I love the stripe


----------



## elevan (Feb 18, 2011)

My buck is so cute (he's 11 months old).  I told him before the kids were born that if I didn't get a girl - he would lose his manhood.    So, today he's been looking at the kidding pen and wanting loved on and then looking back at the kidding pen.  I told him, "It's ok Speedy...you did good, 1 boy and 1 girl...you get to keep your manhood!"    He seemed ok after that!  

Daisy is no longer aggressive to my DH - now she's being aggressive to me!    Just being an overprotective mama, I know.  

I've got some video that we'll try to get posted of the kids later today


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 18, 2011)

Waiting for video!!!!


----------



## Ariel72 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm so happy for you!  I almost feel like Daisy is my goat since I don't have any yet...I even teared up a little..lol.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats!!! They are super cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats! So glad she finally kidded for you! Beautiful kids!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 18, 2011)

WHEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! Go daisy!!! BEAUTIFUL babies!


----------



## elevan (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's the video of the kids!


----------



## wannacow (Feb 18, 2011)

They are soooooo cute!


----------



## neenegoat (Feb 18, 2011)

I sure enjoyed the video there sooo cute, enjoy them!
neenegoat


----------



## freemotion (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, I can't wait for kids!  Aren't baby goats the BEST!


----------



## elevan (Feb 19, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Oh, I can't wait for kids!  Aren't baby goats the BEST!


Yep! Makes me want to buy more does to get more kids!


----------



## Electric (Feb 20, 2011)

Aw ! congratulations!  They are gorgeous !


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 20, 2011)

Any new pictures????


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Any new pictures????


  I'll start a new thread devoted to the twins just for you DoG!  

Miss Diva has already decided that she really likes people.  The minute someone walks into the kidding pen she is right there.  Kingston is still shy and mama Daisy is still very protective.


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New thread for picture updates:

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8588


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 20, 2011)

Hahaha Thanks!!! I went to the farm that I lease my goats from to see their baby goats, and there were 3 doelings and one buckling named Yoda. Now I want baby goats, LOL I suggested they name them Jessie, Woody, and Bullseye since they're theme this year is Western names, and those are from Toy Story!!!!! Yay


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 22, 2011)

HURRAY!!!!!!


----------

